# Question



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

How many people on here use vitamins or don't? 

My breeder is recommending I do but I don't with my own kids. I give my kids the best in food and I'm going to do the same with my puppy and I think they get enough vitamins and minerals from that. But if its highly recommended I do then I will, just for him. 

Also I'm lazy and I don't want to have to keep up with one more thing

All advice is appreciated!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I use Greenark food supplement a very small amount 5 days a week, it contains Kelp,parsley,alfalfa and nettle, just to give extra minerals that I m not sure would be covered with the diet I feed mine as I feed them raw that I do myself. x

http://www.greenark.co.uk/wholefoods.html


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If you are feeding a good quality commercial dog food then you should not add anything to it as it can cause problems.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I put garlic and some cod liver oil in Max's raw feed, but that's all. As he eats fresh fruit, veg, meat I think he is covered.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I personally don't think you get every thing you need in food. I feel the same for my animals. I give our cat and bird as best we can. But I do supplement with vitamins also. 

My husband and I eat organic foods but do take vitamins. So do the same for our animals. 

This is our choice.


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

Lovecockapoo2 said:


> How many people on here use vitamins or don't?
> 
> My breeder is recommending I do but I don't with my own kids. I give my kids the best in food and I'm going to do the same with my puppy and I think they get enough vitamins and minerals from that. But if its highly recommended I do then I will, just for him.
> 
> ...


Beth...I am just seeing this now but I did bite the bullet and get a year supply of the vitamins Linda recommended. I have to say though, the vet said it wasn't necessary and I am forgetting to give Sadie them. But I feel like it can't hurt. Maybe it WILL be better for her coat, who knows. But did you know the Breeder gets a kickback from the company when people buy them on her recommendation? I didn't know that at 1st but I really liked Linda and feel like it is all good.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tricky question and one I ma not sure the answer to....so much conflicting advice on the subject. I have even read they can have a detrimental effect.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

I add cod liver oil and garlic capsules to Malies raw food.
XClare


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

I thought that she did bc she was pushing it. Even when we picked up Thor she asked again and I thought then she must be getting something in return bc she was pushing me. I just know me, I know I will forget and it would be a waste. We feed him fromm dog food and its suppose to be very healthy for him. When we got him for the first few weeks he had real bad eye drainage, very crusty. He has been on this dog food and it has cleared right up. His coat is beautiful and he has so much energy. I really do believe its the dog food.


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

Lovecockapoo2 said:


> I thought that she did bc she was pushing it. Even when we picked up Thor she asked again and I thought then she must be getting something in return bc she was pushing me. I just know me, I know I will forget and it would be a waste. We feed him fromm dog food and its suppose to be very healthy for him. When we got him for the first few weeks he had real bad eye drainage, very crusty. He has been on this dog food and it has cleared right up. His coat is beautiful and he has so much energy. I really do believe its the dog food.


Funny you say that...Sadie has eye drainage and I considered it to be the food. We did the Costco brand like she did. I still have 1/2 a bag since she's not a huge eater. Maybe 1 1/2-2 cups a day? I may switch. My friend has a small dog ... different breed... but said the food made a huge difference with her dog and eye drainage. I heard filtered or bottled water is better too. Been trying to use a Brita for her water.


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes I believe it is. We use bottled water. What we drink he drinks. We buy our water at Aldi's. For a case is under $3.00. What we don't finish I give to him. Thor is not a big eater either. We bought a 15 lb bag and we are buying his second bag this week. He has maybe five days worth of food from the first bag left.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I have noticed that Teddy often ignores his dish of tap water and goes outside to a rain puddle to drink. Think he may not like the chloride smell from the tap water, which is quite strong at times. Filter water is a possibility now that you mention it, as Teddy has the same eye drainage as yours. (I assume you mean the reddish colouring under the eyes?)


----------

